

Ask HN: What do you do with your dead projects? - bert2002

I think anyone got dead or not anymore interested projects.<p>What do you do with them? Let them rot on your file system? Make them public? Upload them somewhere? github?
======
masukomi
They tend to rot on my system. The problem is that no-one really wants to pick
up someone else's half-finished work unless they know the person really well
and believe in the project, which is unlikely since they'd already be working
on it and it wouldn't be dead if that were the case.

------
sideproject
[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

is something I've launched only a few days ago. Received a number of great
feedbacks from different developers & entrepreneurs.

Plus we have had close to 70 projects and have 3 known projects sold (many
more in the process).

Would love to discuss what I've learned and even more, would love to host your
side projects that you would like to sell. :) Or come check them out!

------
NonEUCitizen
I keep them. Some of them I revive a few years later (possibly on a different
OS). Some others that don't get revived may still have useful pieces of sample
code.

------
hashtree
If I can't properly develop and support them, they go to that big hard drive
in the sky. I take the approach of failing as fast as possible. If code is in
this state, it is now failing. It's time to move on to bigger and better
things and not waste mental cycles (even minimal) or resources maintaining.

------
dschwartz88
They go on my GitHub. Most as public, some as private. The only ones that stay
private are the ones that have some code I worked on for weeks solving a very
specific problem that I may use at some point in the future for a business.

------
adrianwaj
sell or partner:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6075273](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6075273)
[http://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home](http://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home)

